
Severe cyber attack on Verint: attackers demand a ransom of millions of dollars - puttycat
https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=iw&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.themarker.com%2Ftechnation%2F1.7136457&sandbox=1
======
puttycat
Note: this is a Google Translate version of the original Hebrew text.

